# My first mod project (Carving Content inside, 56k= unfriendly)



## Ruins

i have finally decided to share some of my work. this is my first guitar carving project.
this is garbage dimavery




that i have got my self a year ago from ebay for 60 and by garbage i mean it is very badly made. it is impossible to bring the low B string in to intonation because there is not enough space to move the saddle back (even after removing the spring) not to mention it wasn't located straight. the neck pocket is full with lack and has many incorrect attempts to screw it down to body not to mention that weird uneven blocks in side the electronics cavity and dead spots on the neck.
so i have decided its going to be my test guitar.




here you can see very well that the bridge was mounted by unexperienced person.
i have milled out the neck single coil cavity in to humbucker size




i also ibanezied the headstock which also going to get some carving. 




first sketch for an idea




3 days of work.
i haave decided to leave my first sketch and just let the work lead me and so far it goes great.
the hard part was to start it because it really loocked like i have ruined the damn thing but more and more work i have done clearer picture have started to appear and drive my imagination forward there is still much fine details to do.

this body officially made out of basswood which really doesn't look like or feel like its too soft its almost soft as balsa

by the way the flamed maple that you see on top is just a cheap print.

i know that when i will be done the guitar will look much more killer than what it will actually gona sound like but i knew what i was going for and as i said its my test guitar. and its a proof to my self that i can carve guitars too.

before you gona say something about i will say it my self, i was influenced by this guy who did the carving for Halo guitars and offcourse h.r. giger
being fan of him for several year now and drawing in his style as well the halo carved guitar was the final push for me to do it
i hope you like this picturs i will try to post more pictures the more i progress but it will take me some time this work requiers lots of time even with power tools (i am using carving knifs and dremel bore-machine )


----------



## Apophis

Looks interesting  any more pics??


----------



## D-EJ915

While you lost me when you started diggin into the body it definitely looks better already


----------



## sworth9411

definetly rad, I can't wait to see it when its done. Because bass wood is prone to chipping and flaking a creat way to really get great detail is wrapping sandpaper around various objects (pencils etc....)for that authentic organic biomechanical look it seems like you going for here. 

Also Spray Laquer works great for covering areas you've already worked on and strengthening them a bit.

I love posts like this.


----------



## Mundas

Its have big potential, good luck


----------



## Ruins

Apophis said:


> Looks interesting  any more pics??


not yet i am going to take some as soon as there will be progress. hopefuly tomorrow i will get my ass working on it for another good 2-3 hours



D-EJ915 said:


> While you lost me when you started diggin into the body it definitely looks better already


haha yeah agree



sworth9411 said:


> definetly rad, I can't wait to see it when its done. Because bass wood is prone to chipping and flaking a creat way to really get great detail is wrapping sandpaper around various objects (pencils etc....)for that authentic organic biomechanical look it seems like you going for here.
> 
> Also Spray Laquer works great for covering areas you've already worked on and strengthening them a bit.
> 
> I love posts like this.


yeah man i have noticed that too. i am suspecting that the basswood on this one is very low quality cause its VERY soft and when i work on it with dremel it gets sandy around the drill its almost posible to stroke it with the fine files it makes the job smooth as well.

well next time i will take some harder wood. i really enjoyed working with swamp ash its nothing like basswood.



Mundas said:


> Its have big potential, good luck


thanks


----------



## Elysian

that looks awesome.


----------



## Justin Bailey

this thing is going to be such a dominator when it's done, fucking awesome job, man!


----------



## jymellis

awesome work! i love giger also.


jym


----------



## wannabguitarist

Amazing work


----------



## Shawn

That carving is cool. This is gonna look badass.


----------



## diafebus

lol this to get less weight true? :d 

good job


----------



## Ruins

Elysian said:


> that looks awesome.





Justin Bailey said:


> this thing is going to be such a dominator when it's done, fucking awesome job, man!





jymellis said:


> awesome work! i love giger also.
> 
> 
> jym





wannabguitarist said:


> Amazing work





Shawn said:


> That carving is cool. This is gonna look badass.


thanks guys



diafebus said:


> lol this to get less weight true? :d
> 
> good job


no, right now barely any weight difference is noticeable. i think it will be towards the end but not that much.




*UPDATE *
i have done few more sketches on the side of the lower cutaway
i haven't done any fine details yet there is still so much to do.


----------



## Josh Lawson

GWAR would be proud.


----------



## Groff

How do you plan on smoothing out the edges and stuff when it's all finished, or are you going to leave it as is?


----------



## Mundas

Damn looks sick So nice


----------



## Pauly

Look forward to seeing it as it progresses, it's a nice idea!


----------



## jymellis

Josh Lawson said:


> GWAR would be proud.





this is one of my favorites for detail with a dremel, might help.
109 Engraving Cutter / Model: 109


----------



## 7deadlysins666

Josh Lawson said:


> GWAR would be proud.



Indeed they would! Gwar rules!


----------



## cataclysm_child

That's awesome, I almost jsut think you should leave it at that, haha. It's like the skin is cut of and you can see some bones or something.


----------



## Randy

cataclysm_child said:


> That's awesome, I almost jsut think you should leave it at that, haha. It's like the skin is cut of and you can see some bones or something.



Yeah. I kinda agree... although, I'd sand the top/flat-areas to get a uniform kinda surface, and stain it, leaving the crevices a little dark and giving it a pinch more contrast and depth.


----------



## Ruins

Josh Lawson said:


> GWAR would be proud.






TheMissing said:


> How do you plan on smoothing out the edges and stuff when it's all finished, or are you going to leave it as is?


no i am not going to leave it as it is, right now its in "sketch" condition. i am still drawing/marking the design.
when it will be done i'll use my current tools which are dremel drills are my carving knifes. to smooth it out i'll just have to work more detailed and gentle.

the problem is not the instruments and tools that are needed for completing this job, if you would really wanted to you could achieve fine results with a spoon too but patience thats the true problem. 
patience is the most important thing in all this or in fact any project that you do.
even though i know this but i had to relearn this lesson couple times with my other guitar build project that i am doing right now (i'll post picstory when its done)
i am so angry with my self that i just couldn't stop my self from doing the mistake even though i knew that i will do it.



jymellis said:


> this is one of my favorites for detail with a dremel, might help.
> 109 Engraving Cutter / Model: 109


 
i am considering of buying a set of this fine drills only if money wasn't an issue right now.. 
damn lifestyle of a poor students 



cataclysm_child said:


> That's awesome, I almost jsut think you should leave it at that, haha. It's like the skin is cut of and you can see some bones or something.





Randy said:


> Yeah. I kinda agree... although, I'd sand the top/flat-areas to get a uniform kinda surface, and stain it, leaving the crevices a little dark and giving it a pinch more contrast and depth.


yeah this is my plane. i am not going to carve all of it just some arias that it will look like its cutting out from below the smooth surface


----------



## Ruins

*UPDATE*:


















i have done some new details on the side bones and the inside part of the lower horn few details here and there in already existing details and as you can see i also started to shape the end of the lower horn.


----------



## HighGain510

The carvings just keep getting better and better man, great work!


----------



## Memq

SEXY AS FCUK!!!


----------



## Scootman1911

I'm not going to lie, I wasn't really liking it to much at first but this is starting to look badass. Good job man and keep up the work


----------



## Pauly

Like any sketch, the construction lines, the basic forms often seem far-removed from an awesome finished drawing, so I'll enjoy seeing how it develops.


----------



## Scootman1911

Oh I forgot to say, if this turns out to be really good looking, you should fix the bridge problems to make it look cool and actually play good too


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

nice work


----------



## El Caco

Damn you've got some talent. Looking great so far


----------



## Zepp88

This is getting interesting...I have no idea what you're going for 

Hurry up and finish!


----------



## NiCkMiLnE

looking BADASS!!

more pics, please.
h. r. gigier would seriously be proud of that.


----------



## Ruins

Scootman1911 said:


> I'm not going to lie, I wasn't really liking it to much at first but this is starting to look badass. Good job man and keep up the work


at first me neither it felt like i fucked it up but i had this vison that kept me going after and shortly after it didn't look so awful any more and that moment was when i took the first pics.


Scootman1911 said:


> Oh I forgot to say, if this turns out to be really good looking, you should fix the bridge problems to make it look cool and actually play good too


i already marked the new position of the bridge it should be able to gt in tune when its done.
play good part hmmm.. i don't know about that. the current neck is crap it has few dead spots particular after the 12th fret maybe it has to do with the fact that it had clear lake in the neck pocket i removed some of it maybe it will help if not i am not going to bother to make it better guitar as it is piece of crap. all this carving is just practice for me to prove my self that i can. 



Zepp88 said:


> This is getting interesting...I have no idea what you're going for
> 
> Hurry up and finish!


i have no idea either  i just let the work guide me



NiCkMiLnE said:


> looking BADASS!!
> 
> more pics, please.
> h. r. gigier would seriously be proud of that.


i will make some new as soon as some visible progress will be seen


----------



## Ruins

UPDATE:


some progress on the lower horn, still lots to be done i want to shape it more rounded.






another view of this horn.












i just laid down the neck in to the pocket to see how it looks like.
hmmmmm... looks not bad at all.







sorrry for the crappy pictures with crappy lighting. 
i am coming home from work starting to work on this after 2-3 good hours of work its all of a sudden very dark out side so i am forced to take the pictures like this. 
i will try to make the next pics with normal day light it looks much better then.


----------



## theshred201

Eh, dark pictures are better than no pictures, especially when they are pictures of something awesome...


----------



## Concerto412

awesome, thats got a serious lynch/J Frog vibe to it, but I actually like the partial-skeletal look better.


----------



## ZXIIIT

I love how it looks like the "skin" of the guitar was taken off to reveal the bones and mechanics underneath.

AWESOME!


----------



## awesomeaustin

Fuckin cool! Keep the pics and progress comin'


----------



## Heeboja

LOOK AT THE SHADOW!!! IT WANTS TO EAT YOU!!!!
TO EAT YOU!! EAT!!! YOU!!!

Really cool texture you got there. Can you see through the guitar on some of those cravings?


----------



## Mundas

Looks amazing


----------



## TomAwesome

Lookin' good so far!


----------



## Ruins

thanks you all for the positive responses, i appreciate it!



Heeboja said:


> LOOK AT THE SHADOW!!! IT WANTS TO EAT YOU!!!!
> TO EAT YOU!! EAT!!! YOU!!!
> 
> Really cool texture you got there. Can you see through the guitar on some of those cravings?


yeah, for now only in the aria of this bones. i don't know if there will be more holes like that 
who knows... could happen that there will be more.

i have just spent another 3.5 good hours on it giving more depth and fine detail here and there. 
damn i just noticed that time have passed cause my hand fucking HURTS. 
if it wasn't the pain i would be still working on it.

i will take some pics tomorrow morning before i run to work


----------



## Stengah_2012

When I first saw this, I thought "what the fuck is he doing?" But, that is seriously bad ass dude. 

Whoever said that it looks like the "skin" of the guitar is being removed thus showing it's inner-workings is correct. It's very bio-mechanical; great work!


----------



## Sentient

ZOMB13 said:


> I love how it looks like the "skin" of the guitar was taken off to reveal the bones and mechanics underneath.



I'm digging that look, too. At first I just assumed all of the original surface will eventually be removed as you work, but the more I look at the pics so far, the more I agree with Zomb13's quote. I think it would look pretty cool to actually leave random parts of the surface "skin", while simultaneously creating a visually skeletal-like connection underneath. For example, maybe skip over the small area where the switch would be, and resume carving that cool spinal section between the knobs. 

I used your last pic to make a quick (rough) example...


----------



## Ruins

Sentient said:


> I'm digging that look, too. At first I just assumed all of the original surface will eventually be removed as you work, but the more I look at the pics so far, the more I agree with Zomb13's quote. I think it would look pretty cool to actually leave random parts of the surface "skin", while simultaneously creating a visually skeletal-like connection underneath. For example, maybe skip over the small area where the switch would be, and resume carving that cool spinal section between the knobs.
> 
> I used your last pic to make a quick (rough) example...



looks like cool idea  but i am not sure its possible because exactly there is the electronics cavity and its quite big so there isn't much wood to work with its about 5mm. lilbit upper it would be possible though.
i am not so sure that i want to make so many exposers of the biomechanical parts cause its much work and effort. if it would be atleast some nice guitar out of nice woods i would deffinatly continue maybe even all of it but since its my first test work and i am not 100% happy with it just about 98.7% i think i will make very minor additional exposures if at all.

here is a fast pic of what i will shoot tomorrow


 



photobucket is in Maintenance so i had to use some other free image hosting service

UPDATE

























you can see how i got carried away and i have reached in to the cavity





just have a look at this cavity, i swear i didn't touch it


----------



## ZXIIIT

I like it, I am actually going to buy a cheap guitar to try this, 

Any tips?


----------



## trippled

I think it looks simply amazing, great work, great idea.
Thumbs up man (-:
Post more pics (-:


----------



## Ruins

ZOMB13 said:


> I like it, I am actually going to buy a cheap guitar to try this,
> 
> Any tips?


-plan what you want to do have some general idea where and how the proportion of your carving. 
maybe it won't be necessary to remove the lake from the whole body and maybe you will have to do the whole body.

-having few basic tools like dremel, carving knife, small files would be good.

-keep on doing what you are doing even though the first 2-3 days will look like you have totally screwed it up.

-get the basic design scratched/milled/drawn/carved only then start working on details.

-80% of mistakes can be fixed. don't panic if something went wrong maybe you could benefit from it.

-your imagination is the only limit, everything else is possible.

-have a look at this for inspiration.
MySpace.com Blogs - grey MySpace Blog

-don't forget to keep us updated with your progress


i think thats about it


----------



## cyril v

looks awesome. i'd say add a little more above the middle pick-up and call it a day.


----------



## Solstafir

Giger-meets-Scarface-guitar. Absolutely amazing and original, man. Keep it up and definetely keep us posted!!!


----------



## screamindaemon

Beautiful bone effect. I can't wait to see this thing completed. I also found some other carved guitars. 

















This opens up a whole new world to guitar construction.

In your opinion, how difficult is it to carve?


----------



## Ruins

thanks alot guys for the positive responses 



screamindaemon said:


> In your opinion, how difficult is it to carve?


you need to upload this image to some image hosting server there are many out there just google up.
though i assume you meant something like the pics you have posted above i would say not too hard. its all about home much time you invent in to it + how much experience you have. 
if you have some drawing skills carving something like that will be much easier because carving is sort of drawing in 3D you just need to feel the shape you want to have and you know already what areas of material to remove.
in the end all the projects are about having patience to get them to the end, its the key to everything.


----------



## Sang-Drax

It looks awesome so far, dude. I don't usually like carvings, but yours is very subtle and there's an awesome theme to it.


----------



## Neil

Thats freaking sweet!


----------



## ZXIIIT

Thanks!

any special brand of tools that are suggested?





Ruins said:


> -plan what you want to do have some general idea where and how the proportion of your carving.
> maybe it won't be necessary to remove the lake from the whole body and maybe you will have to do the whole body.
> 
> -having few basic tools like dremel, carving knife, small files would be good.
> 
> -keep on doing what you are doing even though the first 2-3 days will look like you have totally screwed it up.
> 
> -get the basic design scratched/milled/drawn/carved only then start working on details.
> 
> -80% of mistakes can be fixed. don't panic if something went wrong maybe you could benefit from it.
> 
> -your imagination is the only limit, everything else is possible.
> 
> -have a look at this for inspiration.
> MySpace.com Blogs - grey MySpace Blog
> 
> -don't forget to keep us updated with your progress
> 
> 
> i think thats about it


----------



## Ruins

i can't really recommend any specific as i didn't try many tools out there but here is what i am using.





the bore machine is the cheapest bore machine i could find it cost me 25  in supermarket. 
it wasn't necessary for me to buy the more expensive out there as i am not heavy duty user. 
the only issue i had with it is the button that stops the barrel from rotating when you tight the drill up, 
it jumped with the spring beneath it out couple times but its not big problem I just put it back in again.
so far it does its job fine and serves me well.

the set of 3 metal files (the orange handle) cost me 3

the small set of files also around 3

the carving knifes though i would recommend to buy the expensive once. (in my case they were present from my dad)


i have tried the cheap set and (you can find many variation of this set cheap as dirt) after a while it wasn't good any more. the blades weren't sharp enough to cut even water! the steal that they are made out of is simply crap. don't waste your time and money on buying this.










here are few works i have done with this knifes and the bore machine before i got my better knifes (actually the only works i have done before i started mutilating this guitar)
















i took the wood for the frame one out of an old Ikea bed 
i noticed the big difference as this wood is MUCH harder to work with than the flower and this other piece they are out of balsa. 
hmmmm looking at it now makes me thinking about finishing it up actually.

and now for some progress UPDATE

i have started to work on some details here and there


----------



## budda

dude, that's badass - you have skill with blades!

have you thought about doing a carving that wasnt the whole way through or on the back - just 1mm. deep into the finish on the lower half of the guitar or something? use stain to make some parts look deeper then others? I think that'd look pretty badass IMO.

can't say I've seen something quite like that, it's pretty fuggin' metal .


----------



## revclay

All of your stuff looks awesome. You're really talented in the carving department. Are you going to do any carving on other parts of the body or are you sticking to just that one horn?


----------



## damigu

it looks better and better with each successive picture. i like seeing it take shape!


----------



## Despised_0515

budda said:


> dude, that's badass - you have skill with blades!
> 
> have you thought about doing a carving that wasnt the whole way through or on the back - just 1mm. deep into the finish on the lower half of the guitar or something? use stain to make some parts look deeper then others? I think that'd look pretty badass IMO.
> 
> can't say I've seen something quite like that, it's pretty fuggin' metal .






Way fucking awesome work dude 
I can't wait to see more.


----------



## Ruins

thanks for the positive words dude! 



budda said:


> dude, that's badass - you have skill with blades!
> 
> have you thought about doing a carving that wasnt the whole way through or on the back - just 1mm. deep into the finish on the lower half of the guitar or something? use stain to make some parts look deeper then others? I think that'd look pretty badass IMO.
> 
> can't say I've seen something quite like that, it's pretty fuggin' metal .


no, i haven't thought of that its great idea! i will defiantly try this out maybe on the headstock cause there i can not go deep. 



revclay said:


> All of your stuff looks awesome. You're really talented in the carving department. Are you going to do any carving on other parts of the body or are you sticking to just that one horn?


thanks 
yeah i have already mentioned that i am going to do some lil bit more
but i am not sure where yet.
i have been thinking about the arias with the scratches on the lake but its stupid place cause there will lay my arm when i will play it but it makes sence cause less work with repainting on the other hand i would liek to do it some where behind the bridge closer to the tone knob. and defiantly on the head stock.

here some more details, i am considering Airbrushing it when its done to make it look more organic and realistic.
the issue is though the work place money for paint and my airbrush is at my mom's place(diffferent country) sending the airbrush is not the problem everything else is. i don't know we will see.


----------



## Ruins

*UPDATE*
i have done lil brake from it and got my self busy with other things. yesterday i came back to it again


----------



## yevetz




----------



## twiztedchild

Ruins said:


> *UPDATE*
> i have done lil brake from it and got my self busy with other things. yesterday i came back to it again



Cool you can kill someone with that lower horn


----------



## ibznorange

DAAAMMNN


----------



## DaveCarter

Thats fucking awesome!!!! I cant wait to see that when its eventually finished, then it's gonna look Far Beyond Awesome 

*bookmarks thread*


----------



## HighGain510

That is very impressive man, looking forward to seeing more updates!


----------



## Groff

Amazing man! Simply stunning!


----------



## sworth9411

and I continue to be more and more impressed. great work can't wait to see this finished....


----------



## Justin Bailey

good lord thats fucking awesome!


----------



## MikeH

I sense......AN EPIC GUITAR FORMING!


----------



## Ruins

thanks guys i appreciate your positive responses! 
*UPDATE *
i just finished working on it for today and my hand fucking hurts!!! just like it would after 8 hours of none stop shredding 
i have no clue where i am going with it, it just happens by it self.
i am not happy with this "teeth" i tryed to let my hand free and ended up with crap i didn't like so i had to correct it to this skull looking shape. in general i try to avoid skulls because i have seen SOOOO many of them can't see it any more...
i think tomorrow i will start to work on it with sandpaper and maybe also make it to start another rip out some where donno yet.
no news with the airbrush plan, i really want to do it though.


----------



## djpharoah

Looks fucking sick man.


----------



## Slayer89

That looks pretty damn evil. I like it!


----------



## S-O

Are you the next H.R. Geiger?


----------



## Ruins

S-O said:


> Are you the next H.R. Geiger?


i am flattered but unfortunately i am not and not any near to him.  i am just a fan of his work.

*UPDATE*

i think i am done designing this part all is left to do with it is to make it smooth. it was quite bitch to get rid from all the not needed wood inside of this carve. 
i started to think about the next part to rip out open. the 2 sketches that i came up with i didn't like so i erased them. 
i think i'll just continue some motives from what is already done in this part.


----------



## yevetz

Awesome work


----------



## El Caco

Wow, it's looking incredible Alex


----------



## -Nolly-

Wow, this really wouldn't normally be my thing, but that looks fantastic. Excellent work, looking forward to seeing it finished!


----------



## ilyti

That looks so cool, but I pity you if you have to do the whole body this way.


----------



## Scootman1911

Damn dude! That looks so sick! I can't wait to see it finished


----------



## Ruins

thanks dudes 


ilyti said:


> That looks so cool, but I pity you if you have to do the whole body this way.


i would do it if this guitar was worth it unfortunately the wood is crap.
i find it as a test for my self to see if i can do it and it looks like i can.
i think next time i will attend to do something like that it will be only out of great tone wood and probably the whole thing.


----------



## budda

that looks cool!

its interesting though - i think the black looks better then the front, and its the back you wont see when you're playing it.

can we get an action shot of the guitar in a playing positio (yes im aware its bared down to nothing right now lol)


----------



## Ruins

sure no problem i will do it tomorrow though.
i don't find it so bad bad that you wont see the back side cause when i will lay it down it will be still interesting to take a sec and turn it to look at it. 
another reason i am not so concerned about it because its crappy guitar any way the neck it self has few dead spots or maybe it sounded like that because there was/still is some lake in the neck pocket. 
i don't see my self treating this guitar as my main 7, well maybe just for now. i think this project is just a warm up for something much more kick ass to come. i am learning by doing all the mistakes and taking risks on this one


----------



## budda

i mean for future projects, its nice to have the front look nicer then the front  - its purely IMO on this specific piece.

i think you're going to put out some really great work, and if some people on here pull some strings you may get some recognition for it! which would be awesome .

all i can do is play the damn things


----------



## Justin Bailey

so I'm gonna go ahead and send you one of my guitars.


----------



## Ruins

budda said:


> i mean for future projects, its nice to have the front look nicer then the front  - its purely IMO on this specific piece.
> 
> i think you're going to put out some really great work, and if some people on here pull some strings you may get some recognition for it! which would be awesome .
> 
> all i can do is play the damn things


yeah i know what you mean this is exactly why this guitar is my guinea pig. 
if some people will pulls strings over here.... this sounds huge, i am not sure i am even ready for this  though it would be sweet.



the pics















Justin Bailey said:


> so I'm gonna go ahead and send you one of my guitars.


only if you agree to take the risk that she might becomes a guinea pig pig as well.


----------



## MoNsTaR

u MUST do the headstock too XD then ill have your babies XD


----------



## Justin Bailey

Ruins said:


> only if you agree to take the risk that she might becomes a guinea pig pig as well.



yeah thats fine


----------



## Ruins

MoNsTaR said:


> u MUST do the headstock too XD then ill have your babies XD


this is the original plan though the babies part is not included. just kidding...
thanks man 


Justin Bailey said:


> yeah thats fine


if you really are interested in this we can talk about it when this project will be done.

ok lil UPDATE




as you can see i have started the next expose part going to work out on more details to make it looks like this pipes and tunnels are going all the way through under the skin where the paint is still there. i am constantly improving fine details here and there and solving the problem of this wooden "hairiness"


----------



## darren

Man... that's some awesome work, right there.


----------



## Justin Bailey

Ruins said:


> if you really are interested in this we can talk about it when this project will be done.



Well I'm definitely interested, we'll have to see what the future brings. Great job so far man.


----------



## winterlover

I LOVE IT!!! 
giger would be proud as fuck


----------



## El Caco

And it just gets more incredible with every update.


----------



## HighGain510

Ruins said:


>



  

Fantastic work dude.


----------



## Ruins

time for an UPDATE
i have been gone for a weekend to Holland to visit some relatives. (i didn't visit coffee shops, not fan of that)
today I finally had time to work some more and what can i say... damn i missed working on this project.
i think i can finally say i start to like how it turns out. much better than what i thought it would.


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes

That is friggin sick


----------



## -Nolly-

whoah excellent work, exactly as I'd hoped it would continue!


----------



## Ramsay777

Fucking insane! Top job dude!


----------



## lobee

Help! I can't see the pics in the latest update!

Been following this and I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Scootman1911

I'm loving what you did with the latest update. It looks so cool!


----------



## damigu

so does that make your guitar a carvin?


----------



## El Caco

You must be an incredibly patient person, I think I would have got sick of it by now


----------



## Ruins

thanks guys! its nice to know you like it.


lobee said:


> Help! I can't see the pics in the latest update!
> 
> Been following this and I can't wait to see it finished.


maybe photobucket's server was busy, try again it should work. 


damigu said:


> so does that make your guitar a carvin?


Carvin ?  its FAAAAR away from being Carvin its cheap Dimavery



s7eve said:


> You must be an incredibly patient person, I think I would have got sick of it by now


hehe i get sick from my shit, and very often. as long as i am excited i have the patience to do it and so far luckily for me i still excited. i guess it also has to do with taking brakes time to time. i think another reason why it works for me right now is because i am simply sick of all the other activities so it keeps me going as well


----------



## Zand3

my friend said it would look sick if you filled in the carved parts with clear colored epoxy


----------



## Ruins

what do you mean filled in? make the whole area where its hallow in side full with epoxy or just cover it all with colored epoxy?
my plan is to leave it unfilled even if it means being more fragile because i want clear 3d effect.
i have bin thinking about painting the whole guitar black to match the hedstock and the carved arias to airbrush in to biomechanical look just like h.r. giger paintings are.

the only problems i have with this plan right now are:
-my airbrush is at my mom's place (she lives out side germany)
i don't know if she will send it or not we will see.
-not enough money to buy the paint and other equipment needed
(my birthday by the end of the month so it shouldn't be a problem any more)
-expirience in something like this. 
i think i will make some test paintjobs before painting this one

over all those are just temporary problems, i am sure i will end up doing it.


----------



## TimSE

the clear epoxy layer is a very cool idea but not for this project i dont think. leaving it will really dugout/3D effect would be killer
and the painting like HR Giger is jsut as awesome
espesh as giger is amazing stuff


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Seriously man, that is such a cool thing you are doing, and I mean that is seriously sick shit and I bet a load of dudes would kill for a finish like that on a guitar.

Nothing but total respect man, I really wish I could do that, as that is beyond stunning!


----------



## lobee

I can see it now, and it's amazing!


----------



## Ruins

UPDATE

started to work on the headstock. i have no clue where i am going with the design once again.


----------



## Ramsay777

Badass my friend, BADASS!


----------



## Ruins

Ramsay777 said:


> Badass my friend, BADASS!


thanks
i bump my post from the previous page


Ruins said:


> UPDATE
> 
> started to work on the headstock. i have no clue where i am going with the design once again.


----------



## JohnnyRG1527

Dude, i wish i could shake your hand, that is awsome work keep it up!


----------



## damigu

Ruins said:


> Carvin ?  its FAAAAR away from being Carvin its cheap Dimavery



carvin/carving. it was just a bad pun. 


i like what you've done with the headstock. everything is turning out great!


----------



## Ruins

UPDATE
this update is few days old actually. i thought i will manage to work on it some more before posting due to the fact that my wife went to trip for weekend and took the camera with her i thought i will post it now. i think the weekend for me will be very productive i will have my house free so i can work on it till my brain runs out of my ears.


----------



## Justin Bailey

good lord, that is fucking amazing!


----------



## El Caco




----------



## DelfinoPie

This is phenomenal, excellent work man


----------



## Sentient

Ruins said:


>



Dude, that's a great pic right there. Such an awesome work of art you've got going on, and dare I say, you've now increased the value of that guitar tenfold.


----------



## Pauly

Really really enjoying this W.I.P, can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Ruins

thanks guys! i appreciate it.
i can't wait to see it finished too. in fact i have no clue when will it be finished but i guess soon. each time i continue to work on it i have no idea what i gonna do i just start and the rest happens by it self.


good news 
i have some money to buy paint to finish it. i think i will go with black for the body color to match the headstock and the carvings since most likely i will have my airbrush shipped to me very soon i will airbrush it in to gray greenish tones with abit silver here and there for the high lights and black for the deepness.
the only issue is i have never finish even one painting with airbrush. i did try couple times few years ago but nothing serious. i do know in theory what i want to do and how to do it but in practice its different story. i guess i will paint few tests on other woods and then finish this guitar off.


----------



## 74n4LL0

Ruins said:


> i have some money to buy paint to finish it. i think i will go with black for the body color to match the headstock and the carvings since most likely i will have my airbrush shipped to me very soon i will airbrush it in to gray greenish tones with abit silver here and there for the high lights and black for the deepness.
> the only issue is i have never finish even one painting with airbrush. i did try couple times few years ago but nothing serious. i do know in theory what i want to do and how to do it but in practice its different story. i guess i will paint few tests on other woods and then finish this guitar off.



Using the airbrush is not as easy as it may seems so try the first time on paper and then try to paint some 3d stuff (rocks? something else?)


----------



## digitalpig

I just found this thread. Read the whole thing, couldn't help myself... 

Alex, this is some awesome work! I've never seen something like this before over here. You make the Giger RG's from Ibanez look like cheap toys.

I just subscribed, can't wait to see how this turns out in the end.

Echt klasse Arbeit, mach weiter so! 

Greetings!
Felix


----------



## Ruins

74n4LL0 said:


> Using the airbrush is not as easy as it may seems so try the first time on paper and then try to paint some 3d stuff (rocks? something else?)


i know i have learned this lesson few years ago when i just got my airbrush.
for sure i am going to practice on paper and some other objects before i approach this project. but if i will continue to keep this thoughts in mind that its not easy etc i won't progress. this is the biggest lesson i have learned in my life about creativity. "don't hesitate just fucking do it" 



digitalpig said:


> I just found this thread. Read the whole thing, couldn't help myself...
> 
> Alex, this is some awesome work! I've never seen something like this before over here. You make the Giger RG's from Ibanez look like cheap toys.
> 
> I just subscribed, can't wait to see how this turns out in the end.
> 
> Echt klasse Arbeit, mach weiter so!
> 
> Greetings!
> Felix


thanks you


----------



## shadowlife

That is fucking amazing- i can't wait to see it when it is done and painted.
Excellent work!!!


----------



## 74n4LL0

Ruins said:


> i know i have learned this lesson few years ago when i just got my airbrush.
> for sure i am going to practice on paper and some other objects before i approach this project. but if i will continue to keep this thoughts in mind that its not easy etc i won't progress. this is the biggest lesson i have learned in my life about creativity. "don't hesitate just fucking do it"



That's the approach 
To me however the holes should be painted with a small paintbrush putting some black in there
and put some red things too in there (like the terminator red eye lol)


----------



## Detuned0

That has to be one of the coolest things I have ever seen on a guitar, you are very talented.


----------



## Ruins

*UPDATE*
it wasn't my intention to take almost 2 weeks of brake. i had alot going on at my work that i didn't have the power nor the mood to work on this when i finally got home. any how i am glad i did happen this way cause i had my rest from it and now i am motivated to work on fine details and finish it once again.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## Mr. S

Wow, that fucking rules man


----------



## Scootman1911

Wait a sec, did you put skulls on the side of the body? That's so awesome!


----------



## yellowv

That looks fucking amazing man.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Holy crap! That is seriously amazing! 

Great job, man. You've got some talent!


----------



## Pauly

This is progressing so so well. Every update is a treat.


----------



## Ippon

Awesome details!


----------



## Ruins

thanks guys! i am glad you're digging it


Scootman1911 said:


> Wait a sec, did you put skulls on the side of the body? That's so awesome!


yeah i did, sort of...
my first attempt to do with that part ended up not to my licking so i had to change it and unfortunately the most banal idea came to my mind, skulls.
i am so sick of skulls, i have seen/drew/made so many of them there is nothing new nothing original about them any more.
so i tried to do something that looks like skull but not really i tried to make it some how neutral.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

That's ridiculously awesome.


----------



## guitarbuilder93

that thing is totally fuckin amazing. just blows everything way away!

i think it was a great idea to go with the "decaying" look, rather than a full carving. just looks so much more badass.


----------



## Ruins

thanks guys
yeah i think so too not to mention its my first project and its totally spontaneous. this guitar is laboratory guinea pig if this ends up well i am thinking about doing my bass and maybe some other guitars from other ppl.


ok lil *UPDATE*
yesterday i have worked abit more on it. not much has changed just few lil details here and there. i think the carving is done. i am waiting for my airbrush and when its there i will start practising it it will take lil while for the next update.


----------



## Justin Bailey

you're my hero


----------



## -K4G-

Dude  that is just sick man. Nice work!!!


----------



## Xtremevillan

That's fucking intense. man.


----------



## Seebu

Wow that looks amazing, can't wait to see the final version!


----------



## awesomeaustin

any updates on this?!?!


----------



## Ruins

i assembled this guitar together 2 days ago i was thinking about taking some pics of it i guess i will do it tomorrow with proper sun light. (if there will be here in germany its very gary right now)
also 2 days ago i got my airbrush finally. tomorrow i am going get some paint to practise some airbrushing. i don't know how much will it take me to feel well about it, well i give my self 2 weeks of practise and then its painting time for the guitar.


----------



## budda

give yourself as much time as it takes to get comfortable and get good with the airbrush


----------



## tehk

That is insane stuff man. Makes me wanna try carving !

H.R. Giger fan?


----------



## Austin

Amazing work! I am awed not only by your skill, but also by your patience! What a unique instrument


----------



## sex_art

I love it!!! are you going to paint some detail onto the carved parts?


----------



## damigu

Ruins said:


>



i'm looking at the way this brass nut was filed and it looks like it modified for lefty use.

are you a lefty? because that certainly changes the way we should be looking at this guitar (and your carving artwork on it) in terms of the orientation it will be played in.


----------



## Izebecool

Wow this project is really awesome. If a guitar had a skeletal system this is how it would be!


----------



## Ruins

budda said:


> give yourself as much time as it takes to get comfortable and get good with the airbrush


sure. as i said i give my self roughly 2 weeks its not supposed to be that hard so far as i remember using for the last time 5 years ago.


tehk said:


> That is insane stuff man. Makes me wanna try carving !
> 
> H.R. Giger fan?


but offcourse
you should try it its fun.


Austin said:


> Amazing work! I am awed not only by your skill, but also by your patience! What a unique instrument


thanks. my secret to my patience and talent is that when i do it i relax lay back and enjoy doing it. what ever happens, happens.



sex_art said:


> I love it!!! are you going to paint some detail onto the carved parts?


yes thats the plan. i am going to paint the body black like standard finish and the rest is going to be done to the look of organic material. i am not going to revile the colours choice for the organic part it will be surprise pics of work in progress.


damigu said:


> i'm looking at the way this brass nut was filed and it looks like it modified for lefty use.
> 
> are you a lefty? because that certainly changes the way we should be looking at this guitar (and your carving artwork on it) in terms of the orientation it will be played in.


no i am not lefty its just the way the headstock lays i will make photos of it tomorrow you will see its standard guitar. talking about the nut i should finish it. i made it year ago and didn't finish the top surface to the radius of fretboard the result is that i catch the edge of the nut with my index finger when i play the first frets on high E string. 


Izebecool said:


> Wow this project is really awesome. If a guitar had a skeletal system this is how it would be!


thank.


----------



## budda

lookin forward to it man


----------



## Justin Bailey

cant wait for more updates man!


----------



## Ruins

UPDATE the promised pics

it looks like there wont be any better light today or in the next few days.
didn't use any tripod sorry for crappy pics.
any way i assembled this guitar together i was tired of the mess laying around and also cause i didn't play 7 string for a year now!!! she was laying apart all this time i missed the feel of 7 strings in my hands. it was exciting to play her again like the first time i had 7 string guitar.
i bought Dimarzio Custom bridge for the bridge from ebay for 40 and thats my last investment in to this guitar (except for the paint offcourse) let me tell you the difference this pup did was unbelievable i really didn't expect it to sound so well. 

ok enough blahblahing the pics finally


----------



## Harry

Dude, that looks insane


----------



## maliciousteve

that's amazing


----------



## cyril v

fucking epic!!


----------



## Randy

Coolest thing is how you can't see all the detail from far away, but they you get close-up and it's totally *"BOOM!"*

Great stuff.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Dude, that stuff is utterly awesome, I am still blown away by it!


----------



## twiztedchild

I t looks like it is just a peice of broken wood BUT then you get close and see the Detail in it. 

I think it will be better once you get it painted IF you painting it


----------



## damigu

i said it before and i'll say it again: it just keeps getting better.


----------



## auxioluck

Wow. That is really fantastic carving. Very, very well done!


----------



## winterlover

once more, fucking incredible


----------



## Sentient

Ruins said:


>



My only concerns with upcoming paint, is that you don't lose any of the phenomenal details that you've achieved so far. It would be a shame to see some of those awesome tiny holes & cracks filled in with paint, making them no longer visible. But I'm sure you're already planning for that, and the paint will surely be much thinner than I am thinking. 

Such awesome work, dude. It just looks incredible, all reassembled & playable like that.


----------



## Ruins

thanks guys 
@Sentient
yeah i was thinking about that too. since i will be airbrushing it there wont be waves of thick paint covering it as result of brush painting or big spray gun. i am intending to do it relatively thin and smooth to keep all the detail.
over all i don't have an exact plan for this just a general one. 
as i said before this is my lab guinea pig guitar what ever happens happens its all for the purpose of learning and experience.


----------



## code_red

Any updates?? Looks awesome so far!


----------



## sessionswan

It can't be said enough - that is fucking sweet dude!


----------



## Ruins

thanks guys
no real updates yet.
i just begone practicing airbrush. so far focused on lines and control having control over it. 2 days ago i started my first painting it turns out not bad. it's the most banal thing you could think of skulls, fire and naked chicks. sigh... not original! but good for the purpose of practice.
i am also very short with money right now so i will have to wait perhaps untill February to be able to buy the damn paint. this waiting time is killing me. well atleast i can use this time to practice airbrushing.


----------



## winterlover

[email protected] dude


----------



## budda

looks sick all put together 

my only comment is that i'd sand down the rest of the headstock, get that paint off there - it looks like the headstock had an accident, from a distance.


----------



## Ruins

yeah i know for now indeed it does looks like that. when i finally get to paint it all it will look much better and you wont see this accident effect. for now it looks like that cause the wood it self is bright colour.


----------



## budda

I just think all natural would look better


----------



## Ruins

i was thinking about it too (and its also cheaper to now paint) if only the wood would look great i would leave it as it is or just paint clear lack over it. the problem is, it's not.
its bass wood and it has on top of it glued pixelated print of flamed maple.... 
suppose i will paint just the body with black or any other colour airbrush the carving to the biomechanical look i would have naked crappy maple looking headstock. it would look simply unfinished. 
though if i would have just the headstock painted solid colour and no carving there the and the body some nice mahagoni the carving airbrushed or maybe even not that would look killer.


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes

I think it would look sick if you did a see through black finish and then airbrush the carvings a different color maybe a silver or gold color...and do the same with the head stock...the carvings are awesome by the way pretty kick ass project


----------



## vampiregenocide

Sick work  I bet it will look epic when its finished.


----------



## svart

man, this is one insane mod! congratz on the fine piece of art! really stunning!


----------



## AeonSolus

can't wait to see it done!


----------



## MoV

u turned a shitty guitar into a fucking beauty. very nice work!

can&#180;t wait to see it done


----------



## Ruins

*UPDATE*

all that remains 


more updates to fallow










yes it is the neck pocket and little bit more


----------



## ralphy1976

all that remains as in "to work on" or at all from the entire project.

What happened man?


----------



## Ruins

for the drama, from the entire project


----------



## Masadar




----------



## ralphy1976

GO ON PWEEEEEEZZZZZ...ME NOT LIKE WAITIN!!!!


----------



## Ruins

*UPDATE*

ok so here is the story.
i got sick of the sustain disappearing dramatically with every fret higher after the 14th fret and also, how shall i say it, crappy sound?? 
also the gay fender like tremolo that i blocked any way with it annoying springs ringing.
my biggest problem though was the factory's work on the neck pocket. it was so damn lousy done there were great gaps between the neck and the pocket and multiple enlarged holes from screws in the neck it self. i guess from wrong positioning.
it was great debate with my self. should i do it or should i not, should i invest any more money and work on it, or not. in the end i thought no i am not investing any more money in to it it is a test guinea pig any way. 

i chopped her heart out and replaced it with maple excess wood that i had from my baritone build.


















the neck pocket was done by free hand no templates. and i must say i surprised my self i did it well. it is tight as fuck. if you will look at it through microscope you will see that it was done by free hand off course but considering the fact the the lime is going in to that tight pocket there is no chance that there will be any gap nor distance in the end. 







not glued yet.
the pickup cavities must be routed too.






i am going to shape the neck pocket in to very smooth change from neck to body since it will turn in to set neck any way.
and maybe add some more carving from the lower hurn to go in to the hill i don;t know yet we will see how it goes.


----------



## Hollowway

Whoa, nice carving, dude! I was influenced by that Halo guitar, too. And Lynch's Skull 'n' Bones. I did a snakes and spider guitar (http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/77399-ngd-warmoth-custom-snake-last-post.html and http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/77397-ngd-warmoth-custom-spider.html). 

I ended up going with Halo to paint and assemble them, but it took 18 months. And now they're back there for touchup work, and it's a bit of a delay again. So props for learning to airbrush on your own.  I think DIY projects are best kept completely DIY because of all the time you have in.

(Oh, and I  Geiger as well!)


----------



## Ruins

thanks man and whoaaaa at you works too they look killer!!!! motivates me even more to go and paint it already. i love carved stuff they simply show you how much love and effort was put in to that.
no wonder i have missed your threads they are in the 6 string section and i barely check there.


----------



## Hollowway

Ruins said:


> thanks man and whoaaaa at you works too they look killer!!!! motivates me even more to go and paint it already. i love carved stuff they simply show you how much love and effort was put in to that.
> no wonder i have missed your threads they are in the 6 string section and i barely check there.



Yeah, that's the bummer- I barely ever play 6 strings anymore!


----------



## Ruins

*UPDATE*


























the heal was shaped and the pup cavities are done.
i think i will work on the heal some more though.
i was thinking alot about paint and airbrushing it and came to conclusion that i am not going to do it because the detail is too damn fine it will all be sealed away if choose even clear lack and in case of clear lack it is nearly impossible to reach every where especially inside there. i could make some nice clear lack bath but that's just too damn expensive.
so i am considering to go the oil finish way but for that i will have to strip this whole thing and that is exactly what i am going to do today


----------



## signalgrey

wow!


----------



## ralphy1976

that is pretty impressive, i like it thatway, aged, old, rusty. i agree with you a good old oil finish would be great, but somehow it must hide the "new" slab of wood in the middle!!!

Awesome work though +1


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005

Bump!! I want to see more progress on this baby


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

That looks amazing.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

looks fucking awesome dude, the detail is insane


----------



## Ruins

thanks guys!!
i moved to new flat and i don't have internet at home yet so far this guitar has been put together and i worked on the heel i will put some pics as soon as i have the net again.
i still havn't made my mind about the finish but i am thinking to go the oil way because it is the easiest way of them all and the safest for the carving.


----------



## Konfusius

Wow, amazing!
You should make a video when you are finished. Just put some pics of every stage of the work into it and you will see the progression, it will be awesome!

Alter, ernsthaft: das ist das geilste was ich bisher gesehen habe was du da angestellt hast, besonders, dass du das Horn geradezu durchlöchert hast ist so geil =D
Ich bin mehr als begeistert!


----------



## leigh321f

thats unbelievable. good luck man


----------



## pirateparty

This is absolutely incredible


----------



## TheSixthWheel

That is absolutely fantastic. I've seen detailed carvings like this before, but never on something like a functional guitar. The lower horn detail is amazing, but perhaps you should attempt to reinforce it in some way, it looks like it'd only take a small bump to knock the lower horn off back to the cutaway. The carving on the headstock is classy, and almost minimalist. It'd be easy to go all out and set out to carve the whole damn thing and cover the entire surface area of the guitar and the headstock, but I like how you've kept it to relatively small patches of intense, detailed carving. Well done, you have patience, and a creative eye. Both of which should be more often seen.


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005

BUMP!

I really want to see progress on this guitar. Ive been waiting patiently and nothing has been delivered so PICS NOW


----------



## Ruins

wow people still remember this , thank you.
there was almost no progression on this at all besides few minor touches on the neck heel and over all the body.
it hangs in my living room right next to the baritone on the wall without strings and pups as decoration without use and it bothers me.
i am trying to find time to finish it but it just never happens. i almost give up already on the whole idea of airbrushing or burning the shadows with soldering gun and just oil finish it. it was simply too long.


----------



## Prydogga

I was looking at it the other day. Some new high res pics would be nice anyway...









*HINT HINT*


----------



## damigu

don't let the time scale ruin an awesome project! just work on it when you have time. it'll be well worth the effort to finish it (even if it's done slowly and little by little) considering the beautiful results so far!


----------



## Ruins

ok here you go i hope you like it.
in this photos i just messed little bit with color and levels.


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005

God id kill for that thing


----------



## Gameboypdc

That's just sick man SICK!


----------



## ShadyDavey

I hadn't seen this before - it's floopin' awesome!


----------



## Prydogga

Thanks for the cool new pics! It looks just as awesome as I remember, if not better.


----------



## Hollowway

Haha, I was just thinking about this today! I figured you'd finished it and just never bothered to post. Glad to see that's not the case. And I never realized that it was the same "you" that did that other sweet build. Strong work, mang!


----------



## Nicklas

This is awesome man! Do you have any updates?
Looks a bit like H.R. Giger to me.


----------



## MSalonen

Dude, this looks amazing!

I would say it doesn't even necessarily need more carving done on it.

If I were you, I would keep this as a showpiece and do something really similar to a body you plan on actually using, with a nice neck of course.


----------



## matt397

sick. I love giger type shit. looks awesome.


----------



## Ruins

Nicklas said:


> This is awesome man! Do you have any updates?
> Looks a bit like H.R. Giger to me.





MSalonen said:


> Dude, this looks amazing!
> 
> I would say it doesn't even necessarily need more carving done on it.
> 
> If I were you, I would keep this as a showpiece and do something really similar to a body you plan on actually using, with a nice neck of course.





matt397 said:


> sick. I love giger type shit. looks awesome.


Thanks guys!!

no I don't have any updates unfortunately, this guitar hangs on the wall right behind me exactly in the same condition as it is like on the pictures. 
I just don't have the time and the money to do anything with it, it drives me mad I am sick of it! and there is not much I can do 
my plans for the carving where to achieve similar paint results as on this kxk thread:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/115602-awesome-new-in-stock-kxk-sii-7-a.html
.and for the rest of the body either oil finish or some other solid color. 
might end up with oil though because, a) cheaper b) easier.
can't wait to play it again, it has dimarzio Custom bridge pup and i was very positivly suprised from the sound even for a crapy ass basswood that this guitar was made out of.
need to save some how money to build my baritone in 7 version and carve it too


----------



## Ruins

time for a little *UPDATE* (every body scream yeeeeiiiii finalllyyy... )

i am still working on my skills before i'll touch the real thing though.

so no more 





what a nice summer day outside, perfect to airbrush 





so far i got: 
black paint to practice with 
some rests from the silver and candy red from baritone build. 
some oil finish for the rest of the wood





some of you maybe remember this thing. this is how it looked like before the monstrosity was applied to it.

first steps...





few more angles for you to see because i know that you want to 










and with some practice board in the background that i used to practice on to gain the first feel of the brush


----------



## scherzo1928

I think you are going to end up with the most awesome guitar ever.

And I mean it.


----------



## MrGignac

wow just read thu this and this is incredible! i love how the headstock looks, its all really killer. looks like there should be a cryo chamber with tentacles or something


----------



## Sephael

This might have just inspired me to work on an idea I've been tossing around.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Can I have one?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Giger feel 

Sick stuff man!


----------



## Pooluke41

Damn I just read this from the start, Its a Sexy guitar you got there, sssssss... (Minecraft Reference FTW)

But at the start I saw the D in that Poster and I thought Devries....


----------



## Ruins

scherzo1928 said:


> I think you are going to end up with the most awesome guitar ever.
> 
> And I mean it.


i sure hope that it will end up some where near that realm 


MrGignac said:


> wow just read thu this and this is incredible! i love how the headstock looks, its all really killer. looks like there should be a cryo chamber with tentacles or something


thanks i am glad you liked it 
well, the cryo chamber is a secret wet dream of mine for a while now but the tentacles... 



Sephael said:


> This might have just inspired me to work on an idea I've been tossing around.


one of my main reasons for posting so many pictures was exactly this, to inspire others. 



BlackMastodon said:


> Can I have one?



sure 


Stealthtastic said:


> Giger feel
> 
> Sick stuff man!


thanks and yes this was the intention 



Pooluke41 said:


> Damn I just read this from the start, Its a Sexy guitar you got there, sssssss... (Minecraft Reference FTW)
> 
> But at the start I saw the D in that Poster and I thought Devries....


thanks man


----------



## Schmeer

Das ist geil!! 

Seriously man, that looks bloody awesome 
Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## CD1221

good to see you back into this. the carving you have already done seriously gives me goosebumps looking at it. insanely cool.


----------



## Sullen

This is EPIC! I vote for another area to continue the path and show off more of this Geiger'ish, bio-mechanical almost fossilized skeletal goodness  Keep shaping that heel, make the transition smooth and nice and awesome for the set-neck decision! But keep working that heel until it looks like a one piece and maybe add more of that carving in there too, following the other exposed areas to the some subtle parts of the back of the guitar. I'm asking for too much but this is freaking awesome and exiting, THUMBS UP!!!!!


----------



## Pauly

I remember when you started this thread and was disappointed it stalled, can't wait to see you finish it!


----------



## Ruins

Schmeer said:


> Das ist geil!!
> 
> Seriously man, that looks bloody awesome
> Can't wait to see how it turns out.


thanks man 



CD1221 said:


> good to see you back into this. the carving you have already done seriously gives me goosebumps looking at it. insanely cool.


i am glad i can provide such experiences 




Sullen said:


> This is EPIC! I vote for another area to continue the path and show off more of this Geiger'ish, bio-mechanical almost fossilized skeletal goodness  Keep shaping that heel, make the transition smooth and nice and awesome for the set-neck decision! But keep working that heel until it looks like a one piece and maybe add more of that carving in there too, following the other exposed areas to the some subtle parts of the back of the guitar. I'm asking for too much but this is freaking awesome and exiting, THUMBS UP!!!!!


i was thinking about to expose some more area too, for a while actually, but i came to conclusion that it would be too much. the effect of it as it is not would get lost.
about the heel, meeehhhh not interested any more, it is comfortable as it is besides if i will work it in to perfection i will never get done with it there wil be always something to improve and for what it is it just doesn't worth it.
this guitar is just guinea pig, i have already proven to my self that i can carve so i am not going to invest more in to it. i just want to finish it already.



Pauly said:


> I remember when you started this thread and was disappointed it stalled, can't wait to see you finish it!


me too.... i have been looking at it hanging on the wall in this not finished condition for the past year and it drove me crazy that i couldn't anything about it. no money what so ever, no working conditions, nor time....
i am glad to say that i am some what over this obstacles and now this is going to get finished!


----------



## flo

Awesome.
Ruins, this is one of the coolest, most artistic things I've ever seen anyone do with a guitar in my live. I'm serious! I love it!


----------



## heretic

Really nice work , i cant wait to see how the heel carve and neck carve go


----------



## Ruins

it is 01:11AM, i am back home.... i am dead tired but it is time for an 
*UPDATE*!

so first of all, thank you all for your positive reply, i am glad you like it guys/gals

now that i got this... am seriously BROKE. 
(and it is even not the most expensive paint out there...  )







got her base coated. it all went almost okl until i figured out that i could use thinner to make the paint more thin and flow smother.
stupid me..... i knew that and yet i decided to ignore it at first. always got to learn the hard way... :selfflame:





























































unfortunately i wont be able to touch it for one week due to work reasons. i can not wait to come back to it already....

to those who asked about the heal, nöööö not going to touch it any more it is time to finish it already


----------



## demonx

FUCK!!! That is AWESOME!!! Just awesome!


----------



## CD1221

HOLY SHIT!


And here I was thinking that couldn't possibly look any cooler. Mate, that is seriously awesome. Mad skills you have, sir.


Mind blown.


----------



## kslespaul

I love this thread, amazing work my friend. Just keeps on getting better and better


----------



## scherzo1928

I thought it would look better natural... almoast looked like actual bone... Once again you've proven me wrong. 

You rock!


----------



## lobee

scherzo1928 said:


> I thought it would look better natural... almoast looked like actual bone... Once again you've proven me wrong.
> 
> You rock!



This. Precisely this.

I went through that exact thought process. I can't wait to see more progress pics!


----------



## AirJordanStaal

Wow, this is one of the most awesome things I've ever seen. If this is just a guinea pig I can't wait to see what your next project will be!


----------



## turenkodenis

AWESOME HEADSTOCK!!!


----------



## ibanezRG1527

must be nice having artistic ability.............


----------



## Hollowway

That's INSANE, dude! You could easily do that for a living. I would pay big bucks to get something like that done. Major props!


----------



## TomAwesome

That's going to look pretty cool once you finish painting it and put it back together.


----------



## Thep

damn son....make that a business!


----------



## loktide

that's some simply stunning work, man 

i REALLY like how this is coming along


----------



## youshy

I'm really impressed how awesome it looks, you must be unhuman with so precise detals..


----------



## Jontain

Nice work man, looks awesome.

Hard to tell from the pictures what it looks like in the flesh but you could apply some dark wash inks to add some depth (shadow) to the painted carved sections, would bring out the details really well.

Great work!


----------



## XEN

Dude, wow!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

dude, incredible. awesome work man
+1 rep


----------



## MaxStatic

Da fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck?!?!?!?!??!!??!

Eyes were not prepared to deliver such a shock to the brain. OUTSTANDING work mate!


----------



## Aurochs34

SO BADASS!!


----------



## Levi79

Wow dude. This is some seriously amazing work. I mean, wow.


----------



## IconW

Holy shit! Amazing work man!


----------



## Pooluke41

HOLY MOTHERFUCKING SHIT DRIVER SCREW PIRATE!

That is amazing. :O


----------



## Sir Applesauce

I just read this whole thread, start to finish. 
At the start, after the first pic of you digging into it I was unsure about it,
but then I went to the next page and kept going as it got better and better.
I've bookmarked it, now I must show the world this miracle of art!
Just be careful you don't bump it, the top corner of that headstock looks very brittle.
You could seriously start a business in custom guitars.
Keep them pics coming!


----------



## Ruins

first of all, thank you all for the comments! it really does brings a smile on my face to read them and the fact that people like it so much. 
it seems like i am the only one who is still so harshly critical about this work.

ok time for another *UPDATE* 

at first i was hesitating to show the bronze pictures because they are just half way through where i am aiming at but then again perhaps they will inspire some others and explain it clear how i am getting to my aimed result. it is all about layers. 

after silver came bronze.... 



















looks some what deeper on day light













first coats of boneR looks 













after few days and some more work


----------



## Ruins

and now the most up to date condition.
i was aiming for more depth, organic looks, used up surfaces with some green patina rust and rust in general. as i said before it is all about layers, this is still work in progress.
(this images didn't turn out so well, i hope the next wave of progress pics will be better)
















7 stringer pimp :: IMG_1657_1024x683.jpg picture by FallingDownInRuins - Photobucket










































that is all for now


----------



## Ruins

i am not trying to spam but feel like i have to share this.
my current difficult situation in life and especially the unstable financial situation (that i don't really have a solution for for now) force me to take one step closer to the idea of custom guitars shop. 
i am considering taking orders when this project is done. PM me if you are interested


----------



## darren

WOW!

That's looking absolutely incredible! I love your attention to detail. That's pure awesomeness.


----------



## JamesM

Fucking amazingggg.


----------



## scherzo1928




----------



## sound-byte

just read all the pages. this is SICK


----------



## guitarister7321

That guitar is BAMF to the max. Great work!


----------



## BlackMastodon

You cease to impress me. Was the paint done with airbrush or regular brush?


----------



## Ruins

i cease to impress you?!  

I used both of the tools. Airbrush is perfect for gradient and transparent smooth shadings effect and brush is perfect when i needed to get dense amount of paint in to small area where airbrush just wouldn't reach. 
another use brush was for the kind of spread dray stroked effects.

what would you say if i tolled you that i also use this cotton wool triangular sponge that women use to correct/remove their makeup in this project too??


----------



## thatguy87

Ruins said:


> what would you say if i tolled you that i also use this cotton wool triangular sponge that women use to correct/remove their makeup in this project too??



nah that stuff's got a million uses


----------



## BlackMastodon

Ruins said:


> i cease to impress you?!



Don't think I worded that right. I meant that every post you make continues to impress me,



Ruins said:


> what would you say if i tolled you that i also use this cotton wool triangular sponge that women use to correct/remove their makeup in this project too??


I'd believe you.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Keeps getting better and better!!!

I had a question about the hardware, are you going to relic it or leave it as is ?


----------



## Ruins

i was thinking about the hardware too, i just got no money to buy extra parts for it and to try my self i also can't don't have the needed hardware for that nor the knowledge. 
i think they call it galvanic process it allows you to get many desired effects from smooth surfaces to relic looking one. all you need is bathtub with some acid and electricity as far as i know. i am not sure nut i think you can not apply this treatment to any metal/alloy. it only works on aluminum and bronze so that means i would need to coat the hardware with aluminum first and i don't know how to do that.
correct me if i am wrong those of you who know about this. 

the other way would be to treat it the same way as i did to the wood. the problem with that is it will simply wont hold on the surface of the hardware. few grabs, rubs, tunings and it will all fall off.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Ruins said:


> i was thinking about the hardware too, i just got no money to buy extra parts for it and to try my self i also can't don't have the needed hardware for that nor the knowledge.
> i think they call it galvanic process it allows you to get many desired effects from smooth surfaces to relic looking one. all you need is bathtub with some acid and electricity as far as i know. i am not sure nut i think you can not apply this treatment to any metal/alloy. it only works on aluminum and bronze so that means i would need to coat the hardware with aluminum first and i don't know how to do that.
> correct me if i am wrong those of you who know about this.
> 
> the other way would be to treat it the same way as i did to the wood. the problem with that is it will simply wont hold on the surface of the hardware. few grabs, rubs, tunings and it will all fall off.



You could also try the "vinegar bath" trick or the "bucket of rocks" trick, parts would end up looking as if they were left out in the rain for years, might look good.


----------



## demigod

DUUDE Sick as fuck! I love the carving!!!


----------



## digitalpig

This looks unbelievable, just like the Terminator's little brother.  

Can't wait to see it finished! 

Cheers from Germany!


----------



## Goatchrist

I'm so glad I checked out this thread! Love your art, keep it up!

I sincerely hope that you can live from doing that in the future.


----------



## demigod

Dude this is Rings of Saturn meets Giger all out lol


----------



## Trembulant

That is badass, glad you decided to continue on it. 
All kinds of things would look good on the rest of the body.
A green and gold/bronzish reptile type print - silver plate - even straight black would make the carved parts pop.


----------



## theo

Oh man, this is SO cool!


----------



## Hollowway

Is it weird that I really want to be assimilated by your guitar? I want to be its Locutus!


----------



## Arterial

excuse my language mods but..

holy fuck!!


----------



## kruneh

Wow, that´s awesome!
Great idea, fantastic work


----------



## demigod

I would give that a few clear coats just to make sure it doesnt scrape off


----------



## guy in latvia

holy mother of god, best thread ever! amazing work, HR Giger himself would be proud!


----------



## TimSE




----------



## Emperoff

How the hell did I miss this thread? This has to be the most amazing thing I've ever seen guitar related. No joke.


----------



## Ruins

thank you dudes for the comments, thank you to each and one of you!

so some time has passsed and i did some progress the only problem 
is that i didn't take pictures of the stages between this one. ah well... 


*UPDATE
*






http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e88/FallingDownInRuins/7 stringer pimp/IMG_1674_1024x683.jpg









































































as you can see i need to do some cleaning to the wood but nothing worse there is nothing that 250 or finer sandpaper can not fix. 

i also notice that it all looks kind of monotone, i need to get some how darker silver shades in to it.

this project is getting really close to be finished, i am excited about it to finally clear caot her and set some strings up and fucking headbang out of both of us


----------



## Swyse

That
is
so
brutal


----------



## Alimination

Great.. beard... of Odin.. this is amazing...


----------



## IntoEternity22

TimSE said:


>



This x2

Wow that is awesome! Reminds me of the Terminator.


----------



## guy in latvia

mindblowing! im considering sending a guitar for you to molest!


----------



## skeels

You do great work - definitely professional! !


----------



## JamesM




----------



## Ironbird

Mad skillz bro...mad skillz.


----------



## technomancer

Awesome work


----------



## Ruins

haha thanks guys! 

any how just little micro *update*, this pictures by now few days old.


i did some more painting and final touches here she is before i started to apply the clear coating her.

this time i used mini tripod so the pictures turned out well.

















another shot of this under different light, i must say i like how dramatically.
different it looks under other light conditions








here i am testing her out for the last moments befor getting her back on the workbench for clear coating,







the very first stage of clear lack oil finishing her






that's it for now, better update is to fallow.


----------



## Nile

Fuck


----------



## demonx

Liking the progress. You have some wicked talent.

Cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## AwakenNoMore

SO



FUCKING



COOL




i hope i am this talented at carving some day.


----------



## guy in latvia

way too awesome to be legal!


----------



## daemon barbeque

Nile said:


> Fuck



This!


----------



## Hollowway

That's incredible. You need to send a picture of that to the ESP custom shop and say, "There's a new sheriff in town..."


----------



## baptizedinblood

My face after seeing the newest photos:


----------



## Floody_85

Unbelievable work man. You got mad skills man


----------



## TheDjentlman

Sweet jesus this is awesome!


----------



## Pauly

Outstanding. Glad you were able to finish it off!


----------



## HighGain510

Holy crap that has come a long way! Amazing work man!


----------



## SrDeMaFp

WOW! I just read the whole thread. VERY impressive! You're quite talented.


----------



## Opeth666

Oh my Pikachu! thats thing...im speechless man great stuff really!

I can haz wun!?


----------



## Ruins

AwakenNoMore said:


> i hope i am this talented at carving some day.


you will, all you need to do is like guitar playing, practice 



Hollowway said:


> That's incredible. You need to send a picture of that to the ESP custom shop and say, "There's a new sheriff in town..."


hahaha 
and the next line should be, we can settle this down it nice and easy, you offer me a job or we can go the hard way 



Opeth666 said:


> Oh my Pikachu! thats thing...im speechless man great stuff really!
> I can haz wun!?


ohh your Pikachu!??? lol never heard that one before 
sure, U kan haz wun

thank you every one for your comments!!! they really make me happy to read them


----------



## Ruins

My before last *UPDATE* of the progress, the next one will be the finished product.

I have started to clear coating it, so far there is only one clear coat on it, with this greyish weather that we have in Germany right now, it takes about a week to dray between each coat.
when the body will be done i will go extra over the carving to protect it.
some cleaning and extra attention to details is planed as well.

the pics turned to be a bit dark as i took them at 8 in the evening...





































































thats it for now,

here is the link to the full album if you want to see some more:
7 stringer pimp pictures by FallingDownInRuins - Photobucket


----------



## guy in latvia

freaking amazing job, cant wait to see the finished project


----------



## scherzo1928

I am going to miss this thread. Hopefully someone is smart enough and sends you his guitar for some "mods".


----------



## BlackMastodon

scherzo1928 said:


> I am going to miss this thread. Hopefully someone is smart enough and sends you his guitar for some "mods".


Already looking for cheap used guitars on e(vil)bay


----------



## Ruins

i hope so too guys 
in fact would like to work not only "cheap" guitars from evilbay


----------



## flo

Ruins said:


> i hope so too guys
> in fact would like to work not only "cheap" guitars from evilbay


 

One day I'll sell one of my kidneys, buy a Ritter bass and have it modded by you


----------



## damigu

that is gorgeous. the headstock is my favorite part.


----------



## Aevolve

Holy sweet cinnamon titties.

This is fantastic.


----------



## Aurochs34

so badass, man. love it.


----------



## aWoodenShip

WHUUUUUUT. + subscribed.


----------



## theo

I always thought that the body was gonna be resprayed black.


----------



## Ruins

no updates for now, sorry 
the guitar is hanging all this time on a hook in my bedroom and drying. 
this time i am letting the clear lack to dry/harden completely because i already have experience with not letting the lack dry properly, the results can be very unpleasing starting from unbuffable surfaces (too sticky, too soft) to pulled/ripped stripes int he finish.

the finish looks good so far and my plan is to continue to work with it this weekend or maybe the next week.

thanks for your interest guys 


@Theo 
yeah i was considering to paint it black in the beginning but i have dropped this idea because i didn't want to invest so much more time and effort in it, i want to finish it already and move on to new and better projects.


----------



## theo

well, If there is more coming, I can't wait 
seriously man, REALLY nice work, If you ever decided to do this to an RG body, Let me know, Would be keen to buy one.


----------



## skeels

theo said:


> well, If there is more coming, I can't wait
> seriously man, REALLY nice work, If you ever decided to do this to an RG body, Let me know, Would be keen to buy one.


 
This times five. Your work is without a doubt the most original guitar modification I have seen on a guitar. You take it to a new level. It's not just paint, it's not just shaping. I'm sure you have some new ideas- I think we'd all love to see some sketches. 

Please?


----------



## Ruins

theo said:


> well, If there is more coming, I can't wait
> seriously man, REALLY nice work, If you ever decided to do this to an RG body, Let me know, Would be keen to buy one.


I have planned to carve my Ibanez Bass and i also have 2 potential customers waiting for my answer when will i be able to start. 
so yeah there is much more coming! 

i don't want to turn this thread in to dealers thread, so if you want to order or got questions in that regard please PM me.




skeels said:


> This times five. Your work is without a doubt the most original guitar modification I have seen on a guitar. You take it to a new level. It's not just paint, it's not just shaping. I'm sure you have some new ideas- I think we'd all love to see some sketches.
> Please?


Thank you, and thank you every one for your comments! 
about the sketches, i do have some and even finished drawings in the style but they are old works of mine that didn't have much to do with guitar carving. 
usually it just happens spontaneously. i start working on something and it just works it self out by it self with help of my hand. it doesn't mean that it all just happens random and i don't have influence over my work, i do, all i am saying is that it just happens. i don't plan or prepare any sketch i just fallow the guidelines in my head. 
offcourse when we talk about custom orders then i will work on some sketches/plan to design the final design.

i am between flats right now and my life is a mess for time being, so as soon as will find some of my works i will post them here.


----------



## theo

YGPM


----------



## munizfire

fuck... that is all I have to say
<3


----------



## Horizongeetar93

holyyyyyyyyyyyyyshit




good work


----------



## flo

Ruins said:


> i am between flats right now and my life is a mess for time being, so as soon as will find some of my works i will post them here.



Oh, sorry to read this  

Hope that things will solve out soon.


----------



## Ruins

*UPDATE* (and this one is the final.)

so... i am sick and tiered of waiting, waiting for a nice day, nice weather, nice light, having free time for taking some pics that i had in mind for it, etc.
i applied the clear coats of lack already back in October 2011 and since then it was drying.
so no more talking, here it is, it is finished. 

















































p.s.
i was feeling "ZOMG i am so artsy" so, i hope you will like this pics.

here you can find some more if you like: 
7 finished pictures by FallingDownInRuins - Photobucket


----------



## Garrett

Omg that guitar is a whole new beast. You did a fantastic job on it


----------



## JamesM

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## scherzo1928




----------



## otisct20

That is amazing work, well done!


----------



## Relinquish69

this must be the most time consuming custom guitar job that I've ever seen. great stuff!


----------



## Vostre Roy

You sir is giving me a lot of ideas. TOo bad I lack the skills.

Amazing job!


----------



## Aevolve

Can't help but notice the neck pickup is crooked. 

Godly work though.


----------



## Ruins

thank you all for your comments!!! i am glad that it gets so warm accepted 


@PeachesMcKenzie
now that you say so i see it too and it is correct, i must say i almost forgot about it. 

this is indeed how it was by the time this pictures were taken, since then it went through some modifications like getting the pickup fixed up right.
as i said before, i got sick of waiting for the opportunity to make some good current pics of it.


----------



## DropSplash

My oh my. 3D Giger.
This is soooo cool.
I bet it feels cool to touch. Write a song, write a solo, and then touch your guitar in silence for like 30 seconds as a part of the solo.


----------



## guy in latvia

amazing work, absolutely love it!


----------



## Domkid118

So good, cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## Jacobine

i- .... I just jizzed....


----------



## guy in latvia

Domkid118 said:


> So good, cant wait to see the finished product



umm dude...it is finished, check page 13.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Jesus fucking Christ that is sick!!!!! Fucking Eh!!!!


----------



## groovemasta

Amazing!


----------



## Munch

Holy crap, that is absolutely amazing! I am so envious of your skills!


----------



## Goatchrist

You're the man! This is awesome!
You should do that on my XPT707, some of the finish chipped off at the lower horn.


----------

